# Help - contact Ocean Master



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Have sent Ocean Master a couple of PM's but no response. Have several reels that need service. Can someone PM me his phone number? Thanks


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

keith rawson
1311 soundview trail
gulf breeze, fl 32561
850.712.1650

an excellent craftsman that will give you a good deal on reel repair.

jack


----------



## OHenry (Apr 28, 2011)

I believe he has deferred all the larger reels due to hand issues; seems like he posted as such.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Thanks all, will give him a call and see how it goes.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

fishwalton said:


> Thanks all, will give him a call and see how it goes.


Ifin he can't help yell at Pompano Joe


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

I'm here.

Please call me at 850 712-1650


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

I'm back at it again. No Carpul Tunnel just old..!!


----------



## O-SEA-D (Jun 28, 2016)

Just picked up two reels from him today. Beautiful place he has. Can't wait to try em out with the upgraded drags. Thanks again Keith.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Ocean Master said:


> I'm back at it again. No Carpul Tunnel just old..!!


Getting old sucks, but it sure as hell beats the alternative.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Ya never slow down Ya never grow old, Hang in there Keith.


----------

